# How Do You Get Wax To Drip Down A Bottle..



## Helena

How do you get a candle to drip down a wine bottle..of course after you have drank the wine. Will it only drip with home made candles and not the ones you buy in the store..Anyone ??


----------



## Narshalla

Do you want to do this for artistic purposes?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

the store bought candles are made to be dripless. (how sad). what you need is a candle that has a smaller wick than usual for a candle that size. the wick will heat up the wax around it, only burn 1/2 the wax..the rest drips down the sides.

It's possible to do it yourself by sticking candle 1 in the bottle, then using candle 2 in your hand and artistically dripping down the sides of the Candle 1 and the bottle. 

There are candles out there that are made to drip...just for the purpose of creating those artsy chianti bottles you used to see on Italian cafe tables. you can also make your own.
http://www.generalwax.com/unscented-candles/taper---stick--candles/cate_10/p___1610.html

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/candles/drip-candles.shtml

http://www.dripcandle.com/


----------



## diane

Are all purchased candles dripless now? I didn't know that if it is so. I remember having one of those pretty wine bottles and burning candles in it. All the different colors.......it was really quite pretty. In today's world it is probably considered to be too dangerous though.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

diane said:


> Are all purchased candles dripless now? I didn't know that if it is so. I remember having one of those pretty wine bottles and burning candles in it. All the different colors.......it was really quite pretty. In today's world it is probably considered to be too dangerous though.


no. If you purchase really cheap candles, they will likely drip  not a lot tho. A number of years ago most candle companies went to using different formulations of wax because tapers were getting a bad wrap when they dripped on the furniture and on tablecloths.

You see, a properly made candle will burn up all the wax with a steady flame. No drips, no wasted wax. no mess on the furniture.

I suggest going to the nearest thrift store and seeing if they have bundles of candles. usually you can get a dozen for a buck or so.

might try the candles from Wal-mart or similar....I haven't bought commercial candles in a long time.


----------



## wyld thang

set it in a drafty place, the wind will push the flame over and cause the wax to melt unevenly and it will drip(and burn faster).


----------



## Pa funnyfarm

I second the drafty place. The church where I work uses "dripless" candles for the candelabra for services & weddings/ part of my job is ironing the wax out of the carpets, melting it off the pew ends and candelabra. Ever since they installed A/C and circulating vents in the ceiling the candles make nice "waterfall" effect everywhere. (15 inch taper candles gone in about 2 hours!) Altar Guild have tried diff. types and so far they all drip. good luck, I used to have the wine bottles with candles too.


----------



## TxCloverAngel

I made one years ago by having one candle in the bottle and melting old crayons with it's flame, that way I had a pretty multi-colored waxy bottle when I was done.


----------

